# Config Req. for Intel i5 655k processor based system



## panneer (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi Digit Team/Users

I'm new guy for this forum though I'm long time subscribed user for Digit Magazine.

I'm planning to buy a new system for which I choose Intel i5 655K processor as base. Please advice your suggestions for following doubts

1. Which mother board I can go for?
    Preference:
    Mother board must have Bluetooth or WiFi inbuilt + SATA ports, USB3 is addon

2. How much RAM is minimum required? I'm thinking of 4 Gb, tell me whether it is ok?

3. What is the best power supply and Cabinet for suggested configuration?

NOTES:
- My maximum budget is 30K without monitor, KB/Mouse
- It would be great If I you knew and inform the availability of suggested components @ Chennai


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 25, 2010)

no mutter for this panneer...hehe i meant no replies yet 

BTW buddy, why don't you fill this template as a start...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html
I think 30K is too low for an i5...

BTW I would request experts here to provide the minimum configuration that could be built around an i5 proccy..


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 25, 2010)

i5 655K @ 10.8k
Asus P7H55D-M EVO @8k 
G skill 4GB(2 X 2GB) 1600 @4.7k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 SATA @1.7k
NZXT GAMMA @2K
FSP saga II 500W@2.5k

Total 30k

Now this mobo doesn't have inbuilt wifi or bluetooth...But you can get a bluetooth USB device for Rs.100 locally...

BTW i personally haven't come across a motherboard with inbuilt WI-FI or Bluetooth...

U may want to add an after-market CPU cooler too like the Hyper 212 Plus as the above CPU can be over-clocked easily...


----------



## panneer (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi Gagan, Keviv

Thanks for your quick response.

Gagan, I can not spend more than 30K unfortunately

Keviv, Thanks for the configuration, I'll use your config as base, still I prefer for the MB with bluetooth or Wifi. I knew Intel DP55KG Extreme Motherboard has inbuilt Bluetooth.

Intel Desktop Board DP55KG - Overview

Advice your opinion, Thanks again for you both


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 25, 2010)

Intel motherboards are best avoided..They are just piece of crap(it has been said so by many)..as i told you, get a USB Bluetooth device for around 10 bucks and you are good to go...

And it's a p55 based board...you will have to buy a graphics card too if you want to use it as no VGA port...

your processor is H55 with IGP...that's why suggested you a H55 based mobo..


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 25, 2010)

So he doesn't need any GPU then,am I right?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 25, 2010)

Yup..
This is some messed up sh*t by intel..
Before the i series everything was simple..u had motherboards with onboard graphics(like ati x***) and any proccy cud utilize them..but now we have to go MATCHING stuff..


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ya it was really simple before the ix series!!Hope Intel doesn't repeat the same in the future series!!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 25, 2010)

lets clear this out for OP before he returns & gets confused:

i5 6** or any i3 (on proccy graphics) + H55/H57 (video output i.e. VGA port) = graphics.
i5 6** or any i3 (on proccy graphics) + P55 (no video output port) = no graphics.

so in second case, a graphics card is necessary.

also,
i5 7** or i7 8** (No on proccy graphics) + H55/H57 (video output port) = no graphics.
i5 7** or i7 8** (No on proccy graphics) + P55 (video output port) = no graphics.

i feel the naming scheme by Intel should have been like this:

i3 = 2 cores + HT + graphics.
i5 = 4 cores + graphics but no HT.
i7 = 4 cores + HT but no graphics.

and Intel was on track. all cause of the i5 6** & i5 7** it messed up. 

and different motherboard part is inevitable. AMD too have a ton of different chipsets & i fear AMD will follow same route as Intel next yr.


----------



## panneer (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi Keviv, SSB1551,

Thanks for making more suggestions. I do not need explicit GPU utilization rather I'll use what comes with processor or Mother board.

I'm thinking of using what Keviv suggested, please advice whether this would be ok?

Also advice your opinion on following issues,

1. Can I go for ASUS P7H57D-V EVO or MSI H55M-ED55? Will it make any difference?
2. Whether I can utilize this PC for Virtualization HOST!?

Thanks a lot again and wish you all a nice day


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 25, 2010)

please* fill the pc build questionnaire template *so that we can suggest you better..also best is avoid that useless i5 6**. get a 760 or AMD 1090t(if no budget for gfx card)..


----------



## SlashDK (Nov 25, 2010)

^^ I agree
i5 6** is crap. If you want to overclock, AMD phenom ii x6 1090t offers way better performance and great overclocking at the same price. The core i5 is a dual core and Phenom ii x6 is an hexacore. Also, Virtualisation performance depends on your usage but the Phenom ii will surely be much better at virtualization that the i5.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 25, 2010)

^^+1..1090t is also a BE. also i think op will not want to set up a world records with K series in ocing.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 25, 2010)

Go with X6 1090t .Good for u .


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2010)

*AMD Phenom II X6 1090T* @ 11.5k [more cores, better for virtualization]
*Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H* @ 9.2k [has USB 3.0, SATA3 6Gbps and much much better on-board graphics than any Intel graphics crap]
*2*2GB Kingston/Corsair/Gskill 1333Mhz DDR3 RAM* @ 3k
*500GB WD Caviar Blue* @ 1.7k
*NZXT Gamma* @ 2k
*Gigabyte 460w* @ 2k or *FSP Saga II 400w* @ 1.9 or *FSP Saga II 500w* @ 2.1k [Good and efficient Power supply needed]
*Bluetooth dongle* @ Rs.100
*PCI Wifi N card from Linksys/Netgear/D-link* @ 1k

Total - 30k


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 25, 2010)

+1 for 1090T as virtualization is of prime importance to you!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 26, 2010)

ico said:


> *AMD Phenom II X6 1090T* @ 11.5k [more cores, better for virtualization]
> *Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H* @ 9.2k [has USB 3.0, SATA3 6Gbps and much much better on-board graphics than any Intel graphics crap]
> *2*2GB Kingston/Corsair/Gskill 1333Mhz DDR3 RAM* @ 3k
> *500GB WD Caviar Blue* @ 1.7k
> ...



Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H --> Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H - 5500 (-3.7k)
2*2GB Kingston/Corsair/Gskill 1333Mhz DDR3 RAM -> 2x4GB - 7000 (+4k)

RAM is V useful in virtualization.
This mobo has both USB3 & SATA3. And HD4250 instead of HD4290.


----------



## ico (Nov 26, 2010)

^ I suggested him a full ATX motherboard considering the Intel motherboard he mentioned was full ATX; but I totally agree with your changes. I had written the same config first.


----------



## Joker (Nov 26, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H --> Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H - 5500 (-3.7k)
> 2*2GB Kingston/Corsair/Gskill 1333Mhz DDR3 RAM -> 2x4GB - 7000 (+4k)
> 
> RAM is V useful in virtualization.
> This mobo has both USB3 & SATA3. And HD4250 instead of HD4290.



+1 to these changes in ICO config.


----------



## panneer (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi All,

Thanks for directing me with right suggestions

Here goes my answers for PC Build Questions

1. What is the purpose of the computer?
A: Server for virtualization hosting

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 30K for Processor + Mobo + Power Supply + SMPS + GPU inbuilt + Bluetooth/Wifi inbuilt (is addon)

4. Planning to overclock?
A: Yes (if it helps Virtualization hosting)

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Linux (Xen/Debian!!??)

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 500 Gb is enough

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A: I do not need a monitor, I already have a 15" LCD monitor of resolution 1440x900

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 3

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: Done by myself twice for my own desktops

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: In next 2 weeks

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Yes

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Keyboard - Mouse - Monitor 

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Vellore, Planning to purchase from Chennai City

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: Hope I mentioned already 

Hi Ishu Gupta, Ico and Joker

Thanks again for the valuable configuration suggestions. I hope Keviv will allow me to reconsider this suggestion (Still I thank him). Now I posted the detailed requirement.

So Shall I go for this configuration as suggested by Ishu Gupta and Ico,

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 11.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H - 5.5k
2*2GB Kingston/Corsair/Gskill 1333Mhz DDR3 RAM -> 2x4GB - 7k
500GB WD Caviar Blue @ 1.7k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k
FSP Saga II 500w @ 2.1k
Bluetooth dongle @ Rs.100
PCI Wifi N card from Linksys/Netgear/D-link @ 1k

Thanks again all of you for your valuable suggestions


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 26, 2010)

Get cm elite 310 as nzxt gamma has bottom psu mounting and saga 2 has short cpu connector. Or pair nzxt with corsair cx400w.


----------

